# Need help



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I have 3 dogs,a and they are all sensitive to sounds they hear out in the hallway, downstairs, a horn honk, etc. I do live in a condo, and it’s close quarters.mthere are 8 units per building so lots of coming and going.

The dogs bark at every little noise. The older they get the worse it gets. I am lucky that Dory just woofs a couple timesmand it’s over for her. The other two keep going. I think they are keeping each other excited. 

How can I stop this? I know it’s probable got to be driving my neighbors crazy that they can’t come and go without being barked at, although no one has complained yet.

Any and all recommendations would be great.

*Added note. I’ve noticed that I can go to the door and look out the peephole and they stop. It’s kind of like they just want me to be aware maybe?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would try citronnella collars. It’s unpleasant but doesn’t hurt and it’s a whole lot better than complaints from neighbors. I’ve never tried one but that would be my first choice.

Did you just move in that appartment or did the barking escalate recently ?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I’ve been here for almost 30 years lol. A good time of Zeke being here, there were 6 units that were empty, so just me and another 2 people. Now the building is full to the max. Next door there are 4;people in a small apt, same thing below them, and the rest have at least 2 people. 

A lot of these people show no common courtesy and can almost slam their doors shut, talk loudly in the hallway and on and on. The barking has become more excited and almost like a different urgency. There are more dogs in the building now too.

What do citronella collars do?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I just looked up citronella collars and see how they work. What about a collar with vibration only? No shock, no spray. It says it’s humane... is it? I need to do something fast.

Also, could I use it in conjunction with praise/treats? To where they could get to a point where they will no longer need the collars?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My daughter has a rough Collie, a dog bred to bark alerts and her dog loves to bark. I’ve noticed when I visit if I go up to her and pet her gently and say in a soothing voice “okay “ she stops barking. She’s extremely well trained and “okay” is her release word. I also think she knows that I got the warning so she can relax. Probably similar to your dog’s. 

Some people have success training their dogs to bark on command and part of that training is a release word to stop. The. They can use the release word to stop barking at noises.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are right that they are barking to alert you - if acknowledging the warning stops the barking I would use that to reduce the noise. At first you will need to go to the door every time, but if you use the same word or phrase every time (ours is Allowed, as in He/she/it/they are Allowed) it can make a big difference. Treats will work too - every time they start call them to you, ask for quiet and a sit, and provide a treat. If they hear something, think about barking, then come to you instead make it a jackpot, with a whole handful of good stuff and lots of praise! As you have mobility issues a treat pot by your chair may be easier than trekking to the door several times an hour. Keep the treats very tiny so that you can be generous, at least for the first week or two.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

jojogal001 said:


> I just looked up citronella collars and see how they work. What about a collar with vibration only? No shock, no spray. It says it’s humane... is it? I need to do something fast.
> 
> Also, could I use it in conjunction with praise/treats? To where they could get to a point where they will no longer need the collars?
> 
> ...


That would also be something I would be willing to try. No shocking, just vibration and test it on your arm first to make sure it’s not too much. The goal is to startle the dog, not hurt it.

I’ve had success with hosing my dog, but of course it was outside. That worked really well. Maybe a water bottle for inside the house ?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

fjm's method seems best designed to maintain both a sense of security and control. not sure you want your dogs to never bark if there's a possible security issue. bark collars tell your dogs don't bark. but when you remove the collars, they often revert to barking at everything. no bark is associated with the collars, not with your commands.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> That would also be something I would be willing to try. No shocking, just vibration and test it on your arm first to make sure it’s not too much. The goal is to startle the dog, not hurt it.
> 
> I’ve had success with hosing my dog, but of course it was outside. That worked really well. Maybe a water bottle for inside the house ?




For the vibration, it starts pretty mild and get stronger with more barking.

As for the water bottle, it doesn’t affect Zeke and Dory, but might for Stella. When they are going nuts barking, nothing phases them. Well, at least not the two. For Dory, one word from me and she stops. She’s such a good little girl!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

patk said:


> fjm's method seems best designed to maintain both a sense of security and control. not sure you want your dogs to never bark if there's a possible security issue. bark collars tell your dogs don't bark. but when you remove the collars, they often revert to barking at everything. no bark is associated with the collars, not with your commands.




Well that’s why I was wondering if could use it in conjunction with saying something like “no bark” and praise and treats when they start and then stop barking. Would it make sense that after a while without the collars that they would bark to alert me, and when I used the words no bark they would stop?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe try looking up some of the training guidance re teaching dogs to bark on command? it's all pretty vague now but i seem to recall that one step is to pick a moment when the dogs are quiet, then one uses the 'quiet' or 'no bark' command and rewards them. i believe the theory is that you start by marking the behavior you want with a command and a reward. you don't wait until it's a negative you're trying to overcome. i have to be honest and say my dogs were not barkers, so i never really used this technique. but it seems more productive than a lot of others i've heard of.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

We worked on “That’s enough”, as a release. We also investigated his alarms because it was always something, even though a few were not red alerts. A downed Mylar balloon outside our gate, comes to mind Buck barked like it was a bomb. Poodles are supposed to have the vocabularies of toddlers, so I named the noises and offered reassurances that “trucks”, “working” (3 years of construction next door) etc. were not barkworthy. It might be harder to get a trio on the same page, but frankly, you can’t fault a dog for barking unless it’s incessant.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> We worked on “That’s enough”, as a release. We also investigated his alarms because it was always something, even though a few were not red alerts. A downed Mylar balloon outside our gate, comes to mind Buck barked like it was a bomb. Poodles are supposed to have the vocabularies of toddlers, so I named the noises and offered reassurances that “trucks”, “working” (3 years of construction next door) etc. were not barkworthy. It might be harder to get a trio on the same page, but frankly, you can’t fault a dog for barking unless it’s incessant.




Please believe me, I am not faulting the dogs for barking. It’s when they keep it up and won’t let it go. They don’t listen when they are excited unless I really raise my voice. I just don’t think it’s fair to any of us to yell a lot. I use that’s enough often. Sometimes Zeke listens, others he doesn’t dory stops right away, and Stella doesn’t know my words yet. I’ve llives here 28 years and never had a complaint. But I see one coming in the near futureen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

patk said:


> maybe try looking up some of the training guidance re teaching dogs to bark on command? it's all pretty vague now but i seem to recall that one step is to pick a moment when the dogs are quiet, then one uses the 'quiet' or 'no bark' command and rewards them. i believe the theory is that you start by marking the behavior you want with a command and a reward. you don't wait until it's a negative you're trying to overcome. i have to be honest and say my dogs were not barkers, so i never really used this technique. but it seems more productive than a lot of others i've heard of.




You know in the past I had a puppy that I rained to bark on command. And when she was barking I’d say quiet to end it. But she was a puppy nd the training was a bit easier and quicker. But I am definitely interested in trying that again! Thanks!.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Your biggest challenge is that there is more than one dog barking. Beckie barks to alert and that can’t be stopped. She also growls and I let that go, because it’s low key.

Now I have her where she barks once, I tell her to stop and she does. But I’m sure if Merlin barked with her it would be a whole lot harder.

I hope you find something that works. Maybe you could record the noise the neighbors make on your cell, then let the dogs hear it and treat when they don’t bark ?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I hope you find something that works. Maybe you could record the noise the neighbors make on your cell, then let the dogs hear it and treat when they don’t bark ?




I have noticed in the past that Zeke gets used to sounds new neighbors make and will refrain from barking. I think the two barking together are spurring each other on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i never had any problem getting both of my dogs to both sit/come at the same time when holding treats. when they're quiet and looking at you (or more accurately the treats you may have) that's when you want to say quiet, praise and treat. do it a few times in any one session and while there is no reason for them to bark.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Great suggestions from all. I'm copying two more below from other members posts. I hope they don't mind.

"There are also ultrasonic devices that make a really unpleasant noise when dogs bark. You could try one of those. Also, no matter what device you get, you need some all natural smooth peanut butter, because I'm going to teach you a magic trick.

When the dog is barking, grab your peanut butter and a spoon. 
Say, "Quiet!" 
Even if the dog is still trying to bark, cram peanut butter in the dog's mouth. Not enough to choke the dog obviously, but a goodly amount. Peanut butter glues the dog's mouth shut so they can't bark. This gives you a chance to reinforce what quiet means. "Good dog. What a good quiet dog. Quiet. Good dog." 

My dogs think, "Quiet!" means a glob of peanut butter is coming their way, so they shut up and get happy. It's actually kind of funny. Barking out the window, me, "Quiet!" Noelle and Francis race me to the kitchen. Mmm, peanut butter time. I get quiet dogs, they get peanut butter, and life is good.

An ultrasonic device and peanut butter might make things better for you. 

Bark!
Unpleasant noise.
Dog pauses, what the heck was that?
You, "Quiet." Cram peanut butter in the dog's mouth. Praise for being quiet. 

Also, make sure when you are telling your dog to stop barking, you are not barking yourself. If you're yelling, or getting worked up, the dog is more likely to think there is something worth barking about. Calm voice, calm and in control of the situation, "Quiet." Then glue the dog's mouth shut with peanut butter. I hope this helps.

Vibration collar, ultrasonic device, citronella spray, and even a shock collar are all bridges to help negatively reinforce what you really want, stop barking. Peanut butter adds a positive reinforcement for silence, too. Even if your dog learns that the word quiet means peanut butter, the result is the same, a quiet dog and hopefully a more peaceful house."

Courtesy of Click-N-Treat

"I have had issues with Javelin barking in my vehicle. I was very fed up with it since it is so hard to train while driving and I felt like I was always making one step forward and then two steps back. In our house BF has always used a shaker bottle (20 oz. soda bottle with pennies in it) to get Javelin to stop jumping on him and other nonsense (whole separate set of issues). It has worked very well and now all BF has to do if Javvy is starting to crazy up is say "do you want the pennies?" and he will come find me and sit politely. In talking about the issues with the car, BF suggested putting a shaker bottle in the car since the noise of it is something Javelin really respects. It has worked wonderfully and I highly recommend it. It makes noise, but doesn't get person and dog into a shouting match. I wish you success since I know this is really aggravating." 

Courtesy of lily cd re

I can vouch for both working but I need to be more consistent.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend any kind of aversive...intimidation training method in this case particularly because the dogs are already worked up, agitated, their heart rates, respiration rate and fight or flight hormones are increased during these manic barking episodes. I believe what they need is a way...a little help coming from their mama to settle themselves. Shocking them, regardless of intensity or doing something scary or unpleasant will increase their agitation. I like the idea of looking out and letting them know you see what it is and that it's okay. That does seem to help some dogs...that trust they have in you. (which I wouldn't want to erode by using any form of punishment) 

Do you have an inside entrance? I was thinking putting up a baby gate, getting some assistance from a neighbor to walk by, back and forth and toss a treat to your dogs. Let the dogs find out that those noises, the people are nothing to worry about, that they, in fact deliver chicken and steak. lol.

Here's a method I particularly like. Teaching an incompatible behavior and having the dog volley back and forth between the two opposite behaviors can really drive home the point.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I must say I like the idea of shoving peanut butter in their mouths. But when I tried it there were two problems. One, I can’t get up and over to them fast enough. And two, when I do get there they are so worked up they dodge my hand and I can’t give them the peanut butter. Sadly to say, I think I need to try the vibration collar. My understanding is it doesn’t hurt them, just brings them back to reality so I can then give the quit command and praise and treat them. And yes I will use treats for this one. I appreciate everybody’s suggestions... I just wish they would work for me. Sometimes it just sucks being disabled and not strong enough to be on my feet in a second like I used to be able to do. 

I’ll keep you all updated. I don’t plan on leaving it on them all the time. I’m hoping the quiet command will be enough quickly. And if it somehow isnt what it’s advertised to be I’ll let you know. 

Please wish me luck. I appreciate every one of your responses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I live in an apartment, so I understand your frustration. When I first got Miracle, I couldn't get her to stop barking at people in the hallway. I ended up spending most of my time in my bedroom with the door closed so she couldn't run to the door to bark and growl. The videos of teaching her to "bark" and "be quiet" didn't seem realistic to my situation, either, because she was still going to bark when I wasn't at home. I bought a sound machine for during the day to drown out some of the noise for when I wasn't home. When I was home, I gave her the command to go to her bed when she started barking. Her bed is her safe place, and she immediately complied and was given a treat. She didn't bark or growl when in her bed. As I got to know Miracle (she was a 6 year old rescue), I learned that she was not barking to alert me. Once she started recognizing the smell of the people (and dogs) passing by, she would run to the door, but not bark or growl. She now only does this when it's someone new or a dog she doesn't recognize.

Do your dogs know a place command? If you can get them to a certain spot, it might help to calm them down. Have a favorite toy in this spot, or reward them with a treat for going there. I know I am not in the same situation as you are because I currently do not have both my dogs living with me (and Jasper is an alert kind of barker), but I just thought I would give the suggestion. If your dogs are able to transition to another spot and be calm, then you could start working on the quiet command and be more in control.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> Do your dogs know a place command? If you can get them to a certain spot, it might help to calm them down. Have a favorite toy in this spot, or reward them with a treat for going there. I know I am not in the same situation as you are because I currently do not have both my dogs living with me (and Jasper is an alert kind of barker), but I just thought I would give the suggestion. If your dogs are able to transition to another spot and be calm, then you could start working on the quiet command and be more in control.




Unfortunately I don’t have a spot they can go to. But that is something I can start working on. At almost 60 years old and being disabled, when I get a puppy or an older rescue, I train the things they need to know to fit in my household and “family”. 

I used to do obedience training in my 20’s, and would even advise on how to train a trouble puppy or dog. I was very good at knowing how, and many people were helped and didn’t have to give up their dogs. 
I used to teach to bark and then quiet. I just can’t teach these dogs to bark on command. 

I appreciate the great advice and can hopefully use this in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> I live in an apartment, so I understand your frustration. When I first got Miracle, I couldn't get her to stop barking at people in the hallway. I ended up spending most of my time in my bedroom with the door closed so she couldn't run to the door to bark and growl. The videos of teaching her to "bark" and "be quiet" didn't seem realistic to my situation, either, because she was still going to bark when I wasn't at home. I bought a sound machine for during the day to drown out some of the noise for when I wasn't home. When I was home, I gave her the command to go to her bed when she started barking. Her bed is her safe place, and she immediately complied and was given a treat. She didn't bark or growl when in her bed. As I got to know Miracle (she was a 6 year old rescue), I learned that she was not barking to alert me. Once she started recognizing the smell of the people (and dogs) passing by, she would run to the door, but not bark or growl. She now only does this when it's someone new or a dog she doesn't recognize.
> 
> Do your dogs know a place command? If you can get them to a certain spot, it might help to calm them down. Have a favorite toy in this spot, or reward them with a treat for going there. I know I am not in the same situation as you are because I currently do not have both my dogs living with me (and Jasper is an alert kind of barker), but I just thought I would give the suggestion. If your dogs are able to transition to another spot and be calm, then you could start working on the quiet command and be more in control.


Sorry for the double response, not quite sure how I did that!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Update... 
ok so the collars I ordered were too big. I ordered collars that fit as small as 5.5” but they sent me the next size that starts at 10”. 

But I found one specifically for small breeds, that will fit both Stella and Zekefur. And I think it’s a better one too. It starts with a quick sound, 2-3 times, and if they don’t stop it progresses to a light vibration. The other one didn’t have sound. 

I like the sound because if they stop for a moment I can use “quiet” and then treat them when they remain quiet. It says to use no longer than 10 hrs a day/night which allows them to vocalize without being corrected automatically every time. It also will not go off because the other dog is barking. 

I,personally see this as a great training tool. I hope you all understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

jojogal001 said:


> Update...
> ok so the collars I ordered were too big. I ordered collars that fit as small as 5.5” but they sent me the next size that starts at 10”.
> 
> But I found one specifically for small breeds, that will fit both Stella and Zekefur. And I think it’s a better one too. It starts with a quick sound, 2-3 times, and if they don’t stop it progresses to a light vibration. The other one didn’t have sound.
> ...


I do understand. Not everyone lives in a house and not everyone is 100% physically capable of doing the hard training required to modify a behavior (without any guarantee of success).

If everyone bought a sound or vibrating collar instead of giving up on their dogs and absandoning them, there would be a whole lot less dogs in shelters.

The collar is only a tool, it’s not a solution in itself. It’s how you use it, and also not overuse it. But you already know all this.

I wish you success. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Duplicate.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I do understand. Not everyone lives in a house and not everyone is 100% physically capable of doing the hard training required to modify a behavior (without any guarantee of success).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for understanding. I will not overuse it, probably only at busier times in the building. I hope I can train them quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I wouldn't recommend any kind of aversive...intimidation training method in this case particularly because the dogs are already worked up, agitated, their heart rates, respiration rate and fight or flight hormones are increased during these manic barking episodes. I believe what they need is a way...a little help coming from their mama to settle themselves. Shocking them, regardless of intensity or doing something scary or unpleasant will increase their agitation. I like the idea of looking out and letting them know you see what it is and that it's okay. That does seem to help some dogs...that trust they have in you. (which I wouldn't want to erode by using any form of punishment)
> 
> Here's a method I particularly like. Teaching an incompatible behavior and having the dog volley back and forth between the two opposite behaviors can really drive home the point.


Really excellent suggestions Poodlebeguiled! 

If we yell at our dogs it is the same as joining in the barking. We are barking back.

I used much the same method as the beginning of the video you link to to teach my dog to bark, although instead of the hand movement to give a command to bark, I used the voice command 'speak'. And then I taught 'shh' with my finger to my mouth at the same time, and then even phased that out. I would say "show mommy" and he would quit barking and I would follow him to the door. I would open it and say, "see, nothing to need to bark at". He would look at me quizzically while being silent. I then said 'thank you'.

Oddly he became much better at being silent. I have to actually him twice now to 'speak' to get him to bark. 



jojogal001 said:


> *Added note. I’ve noticed that I can go to the door and look out the peephole and they stop. It’s kind of like they just want me to be aware maybe?


Yes! Awesome. That can be used to help in the training 



Dogs4Life said:


> Do your dogs know a place command? If you can get them to a certain spot, it might help to calm them down. Have a favorite toy in this spot, or reward them with a treat for going there. .... If your dogs are able to transition to another spot and be calm, then you could start working on the quiet command and be more in control.


What I use for a place command is a small throw rug. I have taught him the command 'mat', but could just as easily have used 'place'. And I trained him to go there (starting with rewards of course), and now have trained him to even find where it is and go there. He seems to enjoy the challenge of even having to find it. Could you get a throw rug that is just big enough for all of them to be at least partly on? You do not need a real place to go to.

This could really be fun to train, for both your dogs and you


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Update post collar:

I got the collars, and for whatever reason decided to not try it on Zeke, only Stella. It amazed me. The warning sound doesn’t go off every time, so the first time it vibrated she got a little upset. She went to the other chair and laid down for about 30 minutes. Then she got down and was in full play mode. She can still “talk” to me while playing, she can still get a few barks out before it vibrates. So she can still alert me to sound in the hallway. She can yip at me while playing, just has learned how frequently she can do it. She is not at all squelched by this collar. 

So all in all it’s been a very good method. She is beginning to respond to the quiet command. And I now have a pretty peaceful house. With Stella not joining in on the persistent barking, Zeke takes her cue and stops himself. I am happy I found this particular collar, and can get my money back in the 2nd one.

Thanks for all the wonderful suggestions, and I will still put some into use. It’s so much easier to do one of those things when she is not ina barking frenzy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Glad to hear it's working out.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Fascinating to be training one dog and have the other follow suit.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

kontiki said:


> Fascinating to be training one dog and have the other follow suit.




Zeke didn’t bark a long time before I got Stella. Unless something really got him upset. So I figured I’d try it with just her and see what Zeke would do. He does know the quiet command and sometimes it takes a couple of times but he will stop. I think this is why maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Good boy Zeke


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

kontiki said:


> Good boy Zeke




Zeke says thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So... the collar worked well for a while with Stella, but she learned it wouldn’t hurt her and started barking through it. So I tried the “Quiet, TREAT” method. Wish I had tried that first. I am using jackpot treats (bologna, ham, turkey etc.) and it’s not difficult to get their attention any more. 

They start to bark and I allow about 5 seconds, so they can get their “alert” out. I say “quiet/treat?” And it is over. Both dogs are waiting next to me. What funny, though, is Zekefur gets a treat whether he barked or not since I can’t give one a treat and not the other. So he really doesn’t bark anymore lol. He just takes his place next to me waiting on it. 

The silliest thing is Stella, after getting her treat, will start barking again, but half-heartedly. I know her game. No treat for those! 

I am truly enjoying the quieter atmosphere, and so do the people I speak on the phone with. I’m sure my neighbors appreciate it too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

An Update:

So i haven't used the collar past the 2nd week I had it. I changed to "Quiet... Treat" using a jackpot treat (tiny pieces of luncheon meat). With Zeke, he learned very quickly he got a treat whether he barked or not, so he tends not to bark and waits for his treat. Stella will bari a few times, and then when I say Quiet, she waits about 2 seconds for me to say treat. If I don't say it, back to barking. But as long as I do, she eagerly comes for it.

The last couple of days, I haven't used any treats, just praise. Not that I won't use treats anymore, just wanted to see how far they'd come. So the barking was a litle more than it has been, but NOTHING like it used to be! Yay! They are truly learning! 

So all in all, the collar wasn't that big a deal, although it did get her to stop enough for me to give the quiet command. Huge success! We are still working on it, but no complaints from the niehgbors, and not many complaints from myself. 

Thanks to all who chimed in... I was able to find what worked best for us, and both I, and the dogs are happier!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, keep up the good work! You could get to zero


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

kontiki said:


> Wow, keep up the good work! You could get to zero




Thanks kontiki. With Zeke it was easy, but with Stella being half Pom, it’s like she HAS to bark. It’s so funny... since I started using the command and treat, when she is sleeping, she woofs a bit in her sleep. I guess she has to get it out somehow LOL!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

